# BryanPaul's Birthday Blow j-... Out



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted everybody to know, it is Bryan Paul's birthday. If you're in Maryland, go find him. I have no clue what city he lives in though, so you'd have to ask him.
If you go see him, bring him at least one of the following:

211 Steel Reserve
Can of Old Bay
4 Loko (not sure what kind he likes)
http://baconlube.com
Railroad spike knife
A signed, blank check
Patches
Or anything else he asks for. I can't remember what else he likes xD


----------



## wizehop (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy Bday man...hope you have a good one and get some trains in!

WH


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Feb 26, 2012)

So.. Yeah, this is today. Don't forget the bacon lube


----------



## Doobie_D (Feb 26, 2012)

good luck getting into Kent County MD on a whim. No regular trains go into that black hole of cesspool. Once you enter plan on spending at least half your life there.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 26, 2012)

The great almighty undead Phoenix has returned. Hail Allah.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy day BP!! You celebrated poster, you!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh yeah and haappy birthday bp


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Feb 27, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> The great almighty undead Phoenix has returned. Hail Allah.


Pf. Yeah right. Me, returned? I just saw on facebook that is was his birthday.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 27, 2012)

im sure you posting this made his day. you are truely a fine human being.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Pf. Yeah right. Me, returned? I just saw on facebook that is was his birthday.



Well we haven't seen you here in a while what do you mean?


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 27, 2012)

Jive ass birthday boy didn't comment.. Humph..
I'm stopping delivery on the rail spike knife..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Jive ass birthday boy didn't comment.. Humph..
> I'm stopping delivery on the rail spike knife..


Lolll


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2012)

hahahaha.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Feb 27, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Well we haven't seen you here in a while what do you mean?


I don't come on here anymore. I have Bryan on my facebook


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 27, 2012)

EPIC session on the halfpipe..........beers were flowin.....music blastin...... bonfire burnin..... bongloads gittin sucked down...... sux you werent ther...........
MODS...... DELETE THIS THREAD........ 

on a sidenote i share my birthday with johnny cash and was wearin my j. cash shirt............SUPERHUMAN POWERS!....... i couldnt even hardly walk, or stand up, but everytime i dropped in(on the ramp) it was OVER..KILLIN IT!... shreddin the gnar, brah


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I don't come on here anymore. I have Bryan on my facebook



Why if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> EPIC session on the halfpipe..........beers were flowin.....music blastin...... bonfire burnin..... bongloads gittin sucked down...... sux you werent ther...........
> MODS...... DELETE THIS THREAD........
> 
> on a sidenote i share my birthday with johnny cash and was wearin my j. cash shirt............SUPERHUMAN POWERS!....... i couldnt even hardly walk, or stand up, but everytime i dropped in(on the ramp) it was OVER..KILLIN IT!... shreddin the gnar, brah



Hell yeah hahha


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the same birthday as Charles Manson and maybe Richard Gere.. Him or some other famous feller..


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Feb 28, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Why if you don't mind me asking?


I have my reasons. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 28, 2012)

I hear BP is into spankings and he doesn't care if its his birthday or not.


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 28, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I hear BP is into spankings and he doesn't care if its his birthday or not.


tan mah hide!!! i like gittin put in mah place........ imma bad, bad, boy and need some tough love!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 28, 2012)

Aren't you like 30 or something? A bit too old to be on this website, sir? hahahaha
I just had mine a few days ago (43).


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 28, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Aren't you like 30 or something? A bit too old to be on this website, sir? hahahaha
> I just had mine a few days ago (43).


gotta have us old heads on here to discourage the youngins from becoming "oi oi 211 addicted shwilly kid oogles".....like i used to be.....
happy barfday pisceeeeeeessssssssssss


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

^
^
Old farts


----------



## panik (Feb 29, 2012)

DUDE this is a serious sign you need to be spending a little less time onna computer!!!   oh wait. man I want an internet fan club...miso jealous.


----------

